# Does size really matter?



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

The arrival of a new product on my desk at work a couple of weeks ago raised this very question. As many of you may be aware my Boss is none other than Mr L200 Steve (check the forum history those too young to remember J ).

Steve had a real preference for the original Megs soft buff pads particularly the W8006 Polishing pad, much practice and familiarity meant he could achieve a finish on most paint types suitable to walk away with his Metabo, Menzerna and W8006 combo.

So his kit bag looked a lot like this










When actively detailing it was two Metabo's and backing plates but you get the idea.

And his pad complement










I spent a fair amount of time watching and learning from Steve, but I never felt overly confident about corners and edges with the larger pad (rotational friction and heat build up issues) so I took to trying out smaller pads for the trickier bits and actually found this helped focus my attention on the area in hand.

Conversely then my kit bag looked like this










Now this presented a change of pad manufacturer and a whole new learning in pads and polishes for me.

For example










I actually like playing about with different pad and polish combo's trying to understand how each works and trying to get the best from each combo.

Anyway back on topic and the item that arrived on my desk










Megs new 4 inch pads to match the soft buff 2 range.

A couple of things to note for me at this stage is the quality of design of the pad.










Normally you would only move down to a smaller pad and plate to work in a tricky area and the Megs pads have a smaller Velcro area to enable a 3 inch backing plate to be used. On a large pad you want a large Velcro area to create even pressure but on smaller pads it's not so important. Also the side profile lends itself nicely to butting up to window surrounds etc










The pads are a nice thickness again aiding awkward angles in tricky places










Density feels largely the same as the larger 7 inch brother










Playing around today with the W8204 polishing pad and Megs 205 (a clean up of the father in laws new ride) gave me some nice picture opportunities to demonstrate where I find the smaller pad useful.
































































Usage gave a similar feel from the W8207 on the flat areas.

The test car today in case you were wondering










Clayed with Autobrite very cherry quick detailer and Autoglym clay, polished up with Megs 205 and W8207 & W8204 (more a glossing than full correction), wiped down with IPA then layered up with Vintage. Glass with Megs concentrate, tires with Autobrite very cherry dressing.

The 4 inch size is a nice compromise on the smaller pad and looks to work really well on the first try out and I really like the fact they come in packs of two, as I'll always by pads in at least pairs just in case of a problem.

I'll be out with the pads again soon so will post more thoughts and maybe i'll try to get Steve out of retirement for a test

Many thanks to Dom Berry and Megs


----------



## toni (Oct 30, 2005)

An excellent post as ever Epoch! I sure missed them...


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

I thought these would be good. I find the 7inch ones huge so these should be perfect!

Thanks for posting.


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Dipesh said:


> I thought these would be good. I find the 7inch ones huge so these should be perfect!
> 
> Thanks for posting.


The 4's are a nice complement to the 7's in terms of size usability.


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

Nice one, thank you. These are already in my shopping basket and a nice little project waiting :thumb:


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

Nice one John, good to see you back.


----------



## 03OKH (May 2, 2009)

Thanks for taking the time to write this up. Informative :thumb:

Have you ever tried the Hex Logic or Lake Country CCS smaller pads? If yes how do you find they compare?

Cheers

Tony


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Mr Face said:


> Nice one, thank you. These are already in my shopping basket and a nice little project waiting :thumb:


Certainly a useful pad in the arsenal particularly if you like the Megs range already.



03OKH said:


> Thanks for taking the time to write this up. Informative :thumb:
> 
> Have you ever tried the Hex Logic or Lake Country CCS smaller pads? If yes how do you find they compare?
> 
> ...


I have the smaller Hex Logic pads in white in the cupboard IIRC it's a firmer density foam polishing pad with the centering ring on the back. The pad isn't as thick as the Megs one's and the groves are a Marmite development in my finidings (they work well with the non deminishing abrasive polishes but can drop unworked demiminishing abrasive polish during a set if you over apply pressure on an edge for example). Not a bad pad for durability also.


----------



## Car Key (Mar 20, 2007)

So everyone should be utilizing smaller pads, whether a pro or hobbyist? Is that what you’re recommending, Epoch, they're an essential piece of kit?


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Car Key said:


> So everyone should be utilizing smaller pads, whether a pro or hobbyist? Is that what you're recommending, Epoch, they're an essential piece of kit?


Nah was more a discussion around polishing style,

Many are happy (read competent) with larger pads for the whole job where as others prefer to alter pad size to reflect work area shape.

horses for courses I suppose, it would be interesting to hear what other people find useful in the polishing pad arsenal?

The Rover 75 i was working on has a silver/chrome raised coach line/strip down the length (a nightmare for washing and run marks etc) and also makes for broken work area's somewhere i would be reaching for a smaller pad because of my preference etc


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Great to see you posting again Jon and a nice review! 

Just as well I've sold a few things recently 'cause you always get me spending! :lol:



Epoch said:


> I'll be out with the pads again soon so will post more thoughts and maybe *i'll try to get Steve out of retirement for a test.*


PLEASE, PLEASE, PLEASE try to get Steve out of retirement because DW is a poorer place without his insightfull, concise, detailed and often eye opening posts. 

Alan W


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2010)

Thanks for posting. Will certainly be getting some of these. 

Just wish you could still get hold of the 6.5 inch pads


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Alan W said:


> Great to see you posting again Jon and a nice review!
> 
> Just as well I've sold a few things recently 'cause you always get me spending! :lol:
> 
> Alan W


Nothing wrong with quality products Alan you know that 



Alan W said:


> PLEASE, PLEASE, PLEASE try to get Steve out of retirement because DW is a poorer place without his insightfull, concise, detailed and often eye opening posts.
> 
> Alan W


The office is a hoot with his eye opening insightfulness daily :lol:

The last time I saw him with the Metabo in his hands (Jan 2010) restoring motorbike parts in my garage


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Pristine Detail said:


> Thanks for posting. Will certainly be getting some of these.
> 
> Just wish you could still get hold of the 6.5 inch pads


I have a stash of un-opened ones ready for when Steve gets his next car


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

I've not seen the 'new look' Steve recently and he looks a shadow of his former self and at least 10 years younger! :lol:

Well done Steve! :thumb:

Alan W


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

I will keep this short and sweet Jon.

Welcome home again M8.

Fantastic and informal review as alway Jon.

The Hex range has changed ever so slightly, you have the former. By the looks in the pic.
I will try and get a picture up in the coming days show the difference now. Much thicker in comparison to the ringed version.

But Thanks for taking the time and posting once more...
Look forward to your thoughts on Durability. :thumb:
As for Steve. Well I think you know my thoughts on this one.
He is sorely missed.
Gordon.


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2010)

Epoch said:


> I have a stash of un-opened ones ready for when Steve gets his next car


If you find you have too many give us a shout


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

caledonia said:


> I will keep this short and sweet Jon.
> 
> Welcome home again M8.
> 
> ...


Many thanks Gordon

My hex pads were an earlier set from Davidg and I would be interested to see how they have developed


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE (Apr 19, 2006)

lately been sticking to a smaller BP and pad for the sides in particular , ok if its a huge panel ill stick the bigger one back on , but with the small ones i find it more accurate , plus it doesnt really take that much longer .
what are the prices for the small ones jon ?


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

PETER @ ECLIPSE said:


> lately been sticking to a smaller BP and pad for the sides in particular , ok if its a huge panel ill stick the bigger one back on , but with the small ones i find it more accurate , plus it doesnt really take that much longer .
> what are the prices for the small ones jon ?


The twin pack of 4 inch pads is about the same price as a Megs 7 inch pad, about fair by my maths


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE (Apr 19, 2006)

thanks mate say hi to steve


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

very interesting read, thanks for posting Epoch :thumb:


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

Oooh those pads look great, nice test Jon :thumb:


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Neil_S said:


> Oooh those pads look great, nice test Jon :thumb:


Here for you to try too Neil your welcome anytime you get the chance


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

PETER @ ECLIPSE said:


> thanks mate say hi to steve


Will do in the morning

Cheers


----------



## L200 Steve (Oct 25, 2005)

What is Meguiar's aim for these 4" pads?

The guys over on Meg USA never seemed to use the smaller pads on their Porter Cables like we used to back in the day?

Has there been any word from Meguiar's UK about partnering these new smaller pads with a smaller backing plate for the G220?

Some of the defect removal possible using a 4" pad, a PC or G220 and a good dob of a decent compound and a bit of time used to impress me nearly every time.

Did you increase your metabo RPM to suit the smaller pads, to give a similar level of distance moved by the pad to work the polish? 

The circumference of a 6.5" W8006 is 20.41 inch, the circumference of these new 4" pads is 12.56 inch.

I reckon the outside edge of my W8006 used to spin at around 34.01667 feet per second to give a result. You'd need to spin the 4" at 1950 RPM to give you the same feet per second result.:lol:

If you didn't up the RPM, did you compensate by running a longer set? How did you find this went with the chances of the polish drying prematurely before you've had chance to break down the abrasives?

Like you say though, these pads are pretty nifty for the tighter areas.

Nice write up.:wave:


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

First Jon and now you posting again Steve! :thumb: :wave:

And a good thought provoking and insightful post, although I've a feeling it was done 'tongue in cheek'!  :lol:

Nice pads but probably better used on a DA where they will provide greater correction than the 6.1/2" Meg's pads but still useful for tight spaces when using a rotary if suitable adjustment made. 

Without a 4" Meg's G220 backing plate they don't make much sense in the Meg's range unless they are just trying to meet a demand for smaller spot pads in the marketplace.

Alan W


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Megs S3BP - Professional 3 inch baching plate for the G110, G110V2 and Portercable










There's a whole new range of wet sanding pads in 3 inch from Megs to go with this backing plate also

There is a Megs 3 inch rotary plate as well

Meg's 205 non-deminishing abrasives, works a little differently on abrasion set and lube 

Here for you to try mister 










However thanks for the thoughts as always


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

^^^ Will you get a label over that horrible writing please Jon, it's hurting my OCD'ness :lol:


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

ads2k said:


> ^^^ Will you get a label over that horrible writing please Jon, it's hurting my OCD'ness :lol:


I have since learn it's better to write the labels before sticking them to the bottles  feel sorry for Damon he has a few of the same labels and bottles :lol:


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Thanks for the highly thought out post Steve.
And makes perfect sense, but a much forgotten element this days.
I also remember a post a good time ago. Where you mentioned experiments that you 2 where planning on undertaking. With regards your post.
Did you manage this and how did it go.

This post between yourself and Jon is getting interesting, even the new backing plates and new pads looks a welcome edition.

Have you managed to get your hands on the new Meg DA Jon???
It would not surprise me if you had. :lol:
Gordon.


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

caledonia said:


> Have you managed to get your hands on the new Meg DA Jon???
> It would not surprise me if you had. :lol:
> Gordon.


Wasn't even aware of it


----------



## ross-1888 (Feb 22, 2009)

dw seems to make more sense now .


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

ross-1888 said:


> dw seems to make more sense now .


----------



## ross-1888 (Feb 22, 2009)

just a light hearted post due to the amont of stuff being posted on the forum. you read one thing from one person then one thing from another and there seems to be a lot of information being diluted and misunderstood. 

being a Archive reader and seeing how dw used to be and now to see that there are posts going up from yourself and steve that actually make sense and are logical make dw make more sense....

if you get what i mean


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Meg's G110v2 is out in the US but there isn't a G220v2 available in Europe, yet.

Alan W


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Alan W said:


> Meg's G110v2 is out in the US but there isn't a G220v2 available in Europe, yet.
> 
> Alan W


In the good old days that would not have been a problem...

I have a 110v tranformer outlet in the garage for just such an opportunity Alan


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Details here then Jon and Post 35 on page 4 by the legendary Kevin Brown says all you need to know. 

Alan W


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

This one shows you the machine as well .

http://meguiarsonline.com/forums/showthread.php?t=40917


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

cheers Adam, not seen one yet myself


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Epoch said:


> cheers Adam, not seen one yet myself


Towards the end of the year Jon and that'll be a full year after the US first got V.2.

Alan W


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Alan W said:


> Meg's G110v2 is out in the US but there isn't a G220v2 available in Europe, yet.
> 
> Alan W


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Ah, so it's here at last! :buffer:

Nice one Jon! 

Alan W


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Alan W said:


> Ah, so it's here at last! :buffer:
> 
> Nice one Jon!
> 
> Alan W


I'm planning on a little outing this weekend to test it's abilities, I may even try a write up (just like old times lol)


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Epoch said:


> I'm planning on a little outing this weekend to test it's abilities, I may even try a write up (just like old times lol)


Look forward to that Jon! :thumb:

Try and get Steve involved as well. 

Alan W


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Great thread resurrection.... i love the chrome on my rover 75 helps split sections for waxing...:lol:


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 2, 2006)

good to see you two back posting on here again :thumb::thumb:


> I'm planning on a little outing this weekend to test it's abilities, I may even try a write up (just like old times lol)


think we can find a nice project for some testing m8 when the weather gets a bit nicer


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

bigsyd said:


> good to see you two back posting on here again :thumb::thumb:
> 
> think we can find a nice project for some testing m8 when the weather gets a bit nicer


Looking forward to that one :thumb:


----------

